
Voyage Around My Cell - benbreen
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/10/10/voyage-around-my-cell/
======
the_crocodile
author context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmet_Altan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmet_Altan)

------
disqard
Thank you for sharing this.

> Sometimes a fit of longing is so acute you feel your lungs cracking, as if a
> creature inside wants to break out of you. It feels as if you’re dying. At
> such times, you have to move about in order to escape from the creature.

> If it’s daytime you go out to the courtyard. You walk and walk and walk. For
> hours. Until you calm down.

> But what if it happens at night? You have no place to go, no place to walk,
> no place to move. You have to sit in a chair. The doors are locked. Those
> are the hardest hours of the voyage around my cell.

------
FerretFred
Fascinating! I need to read more of that

